# which piece u gonna choose ? for concert



## Fantasie (Mar 25, 2006)

sorry my english is not good  


if u have a concert after 4 months and u have to choose between fantasie < chopin and pathetique < beet hoven (first movment ) which one u gonna choose and why ?

and which is harder and has more technics ?


----------



## soul_syringe (Apr 18, 2006)

chopin has more difficult technicalities, i'd say... choose chopin.


----------



## Grunthos (Apr 18, 2006)

sorry, cannot delete post... replyed to wrong thread


----------

